# Trek Speed Concept Photos



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Damn 


smok'n 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=17178&id=100000547255977&l=a1c3639f87

sexy

http://www.slowtwitch.com/photos/Detailed/118.html

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=73150

d=(^^)z


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Meh.

Like most Terks, it needs more Terk decals.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Marc said:


> Meh.
> 
> Like most Terks, it needs more Terk decals.


As opposed to what? Time, Colnago, Cervelo, Specialized, Cannondale? Trek's seem to be one of the more subdued when it comes to name branding. My '09 6.5 only has two very subtle downtube "TREK" logos, plus the headbadge, that's it, and it's a stock color. Additionally with P1 you can almost eliminate the logos entirely. 

Trek hasn't by a long shot cornered the market on plastering their name over every available square inch, I would say Time takes that prize.

zac


----------

